# Jr's eye



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yesterday I looked at Jr and it looked like he was struggling to keep his eye open. His other eye was wide open and the shut eye had tears in his eye. 
I grab the bottle of eye wash and I pour it in both eyes. I then give him a second to shake it off. He goes to his kennel "safe place" and he starts pawing his eyes and face. His eye looked way better. I also gave him Benadryl. That was about 2:00 in the afternoon. At about 8 at night I looked at his eye's again and he had tears but they were open. So I grab the eye wash again and pour it in his eye's again. This morning I wiped his eye's and I washed his eye's with the eye wash. And gave him Benadryl. 
I'm not sure if I'm overdoing it with the eye wash but I'm not sure exactly why he was having trouble opening his eye. But he was also pawing face/eye's so I wonder if he feels itching/burning. He also gets seasonal allergies but he isn't itchy (body wise) But I was reading the eye wash bottle. And I wonder if he got pollen or dust inside his eye. The last time he went outside when I noticed his eye he was in the grass/dirt.
I'm hoping he doesn't have an eye infection but only time will tell. But his eye is also more teary than normal.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Jr has an irritated eye. Is the eye wash meant for dogs/animals? He may have irritated it with the grass and dirt, as you said. I'd watch it for a day or so and see if it clears up. Is the white part of his eye red? A grass seed/blade could have gotten in the eye? good luck with it.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes it is dog eye wash I bought once for Jojo at Petco. 
The white part of his eye are white and hes not squinting anymore. 
But it seems like he has nore discharge than normal. And it looks like "raw" he once had it when he had bad itching and ear infection and the vet said it would clear up with his ear infection getting better and with Benadryl


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Is the discharge clear or yellowish? If it is clear, it is probably allergies. If it is yellowish it MAY mean infection. If it is allergies, Benadryl might help. This is sure the season for allergies.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

On Monday and Tuesday the discharge was clear. But today it seemed to have a bit of color like a "faded" yellow. And yesterday he actually had an eye booger in the inside of his eye. I was able to get out 1 and the other I don't know maybe it got flushed out with the eye wash. 
I'm thinking it may be infection but he isn't squinting anymore. 
But he'll come in and scratch his face using the blanket. I'm wondering if its his ears. I cleaned them on Monday and he did start bleeding from one of then (not deep down)
I'm just like this isn't Jrs week. He's not to the point where I'm going to the vet but I'm not also sure if something could be wrong. 
He is still on Benadryl.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, why is Jr bleeding from his ear? How do you clean them? There are ear 'washes' for cleaning. You just put some down the ear, rub the base of the ear, and then let him shake it out. Then you can go in with a cotton ball. Dogs have a 'L' shaped ear. I'd just go in as far as I could see. Please don't use a Q-tip. Benadry helps with itchiness as well as allergies. Moisture is the enemy of ear infections, so make sure they are dried out.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have no clue why he was bleeding from his ear when I cleaned them on Monday. He's not bleeding anymore. It stopped shortly after on Monday. I did use ear wash from the vet. 
So I took him to the tree/weeds in the backyard to go potty and he carne in sneezing that's I'm sure a sign of allergies. But eye's still seem too be the same with discharge but not getting worse.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, can you look at his eye lids and compare them to each other? If one is redder than the other, then MAYBE you have an infection? It's been 4 days, and if the eye doesn't stop making 'tears' it may be time for a vet visit? That and the bleeding from the ear makes it kind of questionable that it is allergies alone. Just sayin'


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

They look the same they are white no red
I thought it was normal for dogs to have tears...?
I know it's a bit weird but he honestly doesn't seem like anything wrong. I'm not sure.
There was no color to the discharge yesterday afternoon or today morning. It was more just like tears.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, no worries then. It is normal for dogs to have 'tears'. A lot of white dogs, you can see the accumulation in the am. I wipe the dried tears away with a soft kleenex if excessive. If he is not rubbing, or pawing at his eyes, then I'd say he's OK.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Okay so he wakes up in the morning with watery eyes, any thoughts..?
I took him off Benadryl to see if I'd notice any difference and none so far. 
He comes in from outside and rubs his face with the blanket but he's always done that so I doubt its his eyes.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as he is not being troubled by them, I'd just wipe the accumulated tears away with a kleenex. It's not worse being off Benedryl?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

No it's not which I find super weird.


----------

